# NorCal / Bay Area 2009 Fall Meet 11-07-09



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

*NorCal / Bay Area 2009 Fall Meet:* November 7th, 2009 (Saturday)

*11:00am Pre-Meet:* Marina Village Shopping Center @ 817 Marina Village Pkwy, Alameda, CA 94501 at 11:00am
Map: 817 Marina Village Pkwy, Alameda, CA 94501 - Google Maps

*1:00pm Meet:* Alameda Naval Base at 1:00pm until whenever
Map: from: 817 Marina Village Pkwy, Alameda, CA 94501 to: Monarch St @37.782214, -122.308675 - Google Maps





Hey guys. It's on for our bi-annual Northern California / Bay Area car audio enthusiast meet coming Saturday November 7th, 2009 starting at 11:00a lasting until 6pm. *We're meeting at the old Alameda Naval base at 1:00pm* like we did last year in April http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/34473-norcal-meet-4-5-2008-location-change-alameda-details-within.html 

The naval base is very big, therefore we decided to have a pre-meet *at 11:00am* to gather everyone together before heading out.... since there are no restrooms or restaurants out there. I proposed the pre-meet to be at the Marina Village Shopping Center (at the Marina Village Parkway/Constitution Way cross street) which has places like Carls Jr., Quiznos, Lucky's grocery market, L&L Hawaiian BBQ, etc. Let's meet at their parking lot at 11:00am before we head out to the base. For those of you who do not wish to be part of the pre-meet, look for us at the naval base at around 1:00pm. 

Also, I'm hoping for 3 volunteers to give out their phone numbers to anyone who pm's them (do not post numbers here). This will help anyone who gets lost. I will volunteer for one. 

Please chime in the thread and let us know if you can make it out or not. Here's the list so far:
1. Vestax
2. Boostedrex
3. SimplicityInSound
4. Maestro
5. dingaling
6. killahsharksjc
7. spag_bace
8. whiterabbbit
9. jay
10. Robdoggz
11. norcalsfinest
12. troytag
13. SQ Monte
14. miztahsparklez
15. shinjohn
16. scooter99
17. zacjones99
18. 2167
19. 60ndown
20. up2late
21. Bluenote
22. ntrinsik
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hells yeah!! I'm going to have a working system in my car by the time the meet rolls around. 

I'll also have the prototype Stereo Integrity BM shallow mount sub in a box with me for anyone who wants to hear it. It can be played in my car or thrown in yours.


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

i guess you already signed me up... so i'll be there with my stock system. woot


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

maestro said:


> i guess you already signed me up... so i'll be there with my stock system. woot


WTF bring the passat instead. Or.... you can take the dangling tweeters you have on the passat and place it on the grocer getter's dash. Freakin' leased cars...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

sorry man in the last thread i said i can't make this that date. wedding to go to. have fun guys.


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Sign me up. Ill be there.


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

7. spag_bace


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm a MAYBE at this point. Will update as the date draws near. I hope I can come though.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I work saturdays but i can use time off for this as long as the date doesn't change on me. Dam it will be cold though and windy wont that alter our sq lol j/k :laugh: My trunk is a total rats nest i might bring a battery jumper in case someones battery dies.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will be there, gonna also try to convince a customer or two of mine to come as well  maybe this impala SS i am slaving over right now...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Robdoggz said:


> I work saturdays but i can use time off for this as long as the date doesn't change on me. Dam it will be cold though and windy wont that alter our sq lol j/k :laugh: My trunk is a total rats nest i might bring a battery jumper in case someones battery dies.


Oh nice, you came through... was worried when I didn't hear from you for a while lol.... 

Just think of it this way, we don't have to turn on the a/c because it's not blazing hot out in the sun. People will be forced to sit in the cars lol


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

i'll try my best.


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

i hope to make it...


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll be there, looking forward to meeting you all and seeing/hearing some real systems


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

hmm still a maybe.. car is getting worked on.. hopefully itll be back by then..


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

miztahsparklez said:


> hmm still a maybe.. car is getting worked on.. hopefully itll be back by then..


Make them finish it! Your car was a fun one at Marv's.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

haha thanks..

clutch is getting put in as we speak.. i also ordered some other clutch related parts that should be coming in next week. once the clutch is all settled, they are going to tear into the engine, possibly for a rebuild or swap.

lots of things going on, so might not be able to make it. ive been driving around an old honda accord.. tape deck, fm radio kinda works, using the old bose speakers from my car. it sounds okay... but i miss my stereo


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Fellas,
Turns out my kids soccer games will all be done early AM on that date, so I can prob. join you guys for at least a bit.
But this is the LAST time I'm driving out to Alameda to see guys who live shorter distance than that to me.  
Thanks for organizing again, Anthony!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

if zach is injured i will come.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

sorry guys... i wont be able to attend... ill be in route back from vegas for SEMA.... maybe next time...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

So what exactly is a meet all about? I mean it's pretty self explanitory I guess, but what do poeple do at these things? Is it just to hang out, see everyone's work, get ideas, stuff like that? Never been to one, I'm in sac, and would love to come to this one. Highly doubt my car will be ready by then to see, but since it's my daily driver, if I'm there it'll be there as well. Hmm I'll have to think about this one and talk to my wife and get the "ok"! Hopefully we have no plans!


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Turns out my kids soccer games will all be done early AM on that date, so I can prob. join you guys for at least a bit.
> But this is the LAST time I'm driving out to Alameda to see guys who live shorter distance than that to me.
> Thanks for organizing again, Anthony!


I have been driving upwards of 80+ miles each way for our meets since like 2002-03 if i can do it so can you :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pretty much i think the point is for everyone to get together, with half finished or unstarted systems, and lament about how there is so little time, but vows to finish their car next year...

and then the situation is the same two years later 

cough cough Anthony cough...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> if zach is injured i will come.


Yeah Luke, I'm still injured. Promise... LOL!



Insane01VWPassat said:


> sorry guys... i wont be able to attend... ill be in route back from vegas for SEMA.... maybe next time...


Damn, I was hoping you'd make it out Fred. I'll have to swing down to Mo-Town one of these days and catch up with you.



Robdoggz said:


> I have been driving upwards of 80+ miles each way for our meets since like 2002-03 if i can do it so can you :laugh:


Amen brother Rob!! This meet will be just over 2 hours each way for me. I don't mind the drive as the NorCal/Bay Area crew are really cool and great to hang with.



simplicityinsound said:


> pretty much i think the point is for everyone to get together, with half finished or unstarted systems, and lament about how there is so little time, but vows to finish their car next year...
> 
> and then the situation is the same two years later
> 
> cough cough Anthony cough...


LOL!! Quiet Bing, you'll scare off the new guys.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Turns out my kids soccer games will all be done early AM on that date, so I can prob. join you guys for at least a bit.
> But this is the LAST time I'm driving out to Alameda to see guys who live shorter distance than that to me.
> Thanks for organizing again, Anthony!


awwwww I knew you loved us like your own!



Robdoggz said:


> I have been driving upwards of 80+ miles each way for our meets since like 2002-03 if i can do it so can you :laugh:


lol... oh how much I know this in the back of my head. I always appreciate you coming out though. 



simplicityinsound said:


> pretty much i think the point is for everyone to get together, with half finished or unstarted systems, and lament about how there is so little time, but vows to finish their car next year...
> 
> and then the situation is the same two years later
> 
> cough cough Anthony cough...


shooosh! I am really gonna put something together this time... I bought all the stuff but I haven't started yet hehe. I will beginning this weekend though. I've been so busy, we just got a Maltese, and it's only 4 months old. It requires so much attention!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I figured that was pretty much the case. I definitly fall under that not finished category but I'm NOT waiting two years to finish this thing. I'm still trying to go but we'll have to see.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

You can take me off the list. Turns out I have mandatory work that day, such a bummer. Was really looking forward to this.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

mSaLL150 said:


> You can take me off the list. Turns out I have mandatory work that day, such a bummer. Was really looking forward to this.


Oh bummer, hope to see you next time then.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

there is no excuse for anyone missing this meet due to work...a simple "boss, i think me gots the swine flu" should work like a charm


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> You can take me off the list. Turns out I have mandatory work that day, such a bummer. Was really looking forward to this.


swine flu onset the afternoon before?

^ beat me to it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Luke, I really hope that you'll make it out to this one. I haven't seen you since the 2008 BBQ!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I'm pretty sure I'm in! I'm gonna call my brother and drag his ass with me too!! He loves car audio, although know's nothing really about it. Maybe I'll have him drive the PT cruiser I built for him! Although I'm not sure I want to drive that far, or be caught dead, in a PT Cruiser. We'll see what happens!


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> pretty much i think the point is for everyone to get together, with half finished or unstarted systems, and lament about how there is so little time, but vows to finish their car next year...


Count me in! Hopefully I'll be more than halfway done though. Looking forward to meeting you all, and can't wait to hear some of your setups!

Zach it'll be good to see you again. Hope everything's coming together nicely with your xB. I'm looking forward to hearing that new SI BM too. 

Scooter did you ever finish your Civic? Thanks again for those SLS 8's. I'm putting them to good use. Time for me to take another look at your install thread and see how it's coming along. See you there.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

on the map it looks to mee like the meeting point (A) is the off ramp on the freeway? 



Vestax said:


> *NorCal / Bay Area 2009 Fall Meet:* November 7th, 2009 (Saturday)
> *Pre-Meet:* Marina Village Shopping Center at 11:00am
> *Meet:* Alameda Naval Base at 1:00pm until whenever
> 
> ...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

zacjones99 said:


> Count me in! Hopefully I'll be more than halfway done though. Looking forward to meeting you all, and can't wait to hear some of your setups!
> 
> Zach it'll be good to see you again. Hope everything's coming together nicely with your xB. I'm looking forward to hearing that new SI BM too.
> 
> Scooter did you ever finish your Civic? Thanks again for those SLS 8's. I'm putting them to good use. Time for me to take another look at your install thread and see how it's coming along. See you there.


You know what I've been hit with the family no time bug, so I set a schedule recently thinking that would get my ass in gear and for the most part it has but I'm not getting nearly as much done as I'd hoped!! If I could ever get past this damn wiring in the rear deck I'll be cruising! But that's seeming to be a long way off. I'll hopefully have some really good progress done by the time this meet rolls around. Glad to hear the sls's are working out for you. Still wish I could get some in my doors but I'll worry about that somewhere down the line, after I listen a little bit, if and when I ever finish the install.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

60ndown said:


> on the map it looks to mee like the meeting point (A) is the off ramp on the freeway?


Hey Luke. Thanks for pointing it out. I'm going to fix that. The shopping/eating plaza is sort of on the way to the shopping plaza. I fixed it in the first post.

This is all tentative, so I'm going to finalize it the week before. I'm slowly finding better places near the base as I'm searching.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> there is no excuse for anyone missing this meet due to work...a simple "boss, i think me gots the swine flu" should work like a charm


so Ill be at work..... driving back from vegas.... does that count?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Luke, I really hope that you'll make it out to this one. I haven't seen you since the 2008 BBQ!


75%.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> 75%.


Luke,

Get your sorry ass up to 100%


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you socal guys need to send some representatives up to attened our meets, i have been to a coupla of the socal meets already


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> you socal guys need to send some representatives up to attend our meets, i have been to a coupla of the socal meets already


Bing,

It was a pleasure seeing you yesterday; you've been to more than a couple of So. Cal meets.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

same here michael,

wish i could have heard more cars, but by early afternoon i was absolutely pooped...its been almost 20 days since i have gotten more than 5 hours of sleep at night lol...

b


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> same here michael,
> 
> wish i could have heard more cars, but by early afternoon i was absolutely pooped...its been almost 20 days since i have gotten more than 5 hours of sleep at night lol...
> 
> b


Bing,

Did you get to hear that Manufacturers Car? 

It had extended rails for the drivers seat and all the drivers on the dash.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yup, probably one of my favorite, if not my favorite. i have known vince for a while, and its going to be a force to be reckoned with next year 

the car was finally put together at 7am saturday morning wti minimal tunine lol


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think i can make it, unless work keeps offering me double time


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Man this sounds nice but, its my b-day weekend and I will be in no driving condition.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so we've been having a great conversation in this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/68305-what-would-take-get-you-interested-competing-usaci-meca-iasca-2.html#post866062 and one of the things we were talking about was building an SQ System without actually listening to one to achieve a goal. I'm in this boat. I've been building my system and had ideas and a direction but I truely have no idea about what a true SQ System is supposed to sound like. 

I'm for sure coming to this meet, and I'm wondering how many of you are going to have full set ups and if anyone would be willing to give me a demo of their system if it's SQ. Of course I'd not turn down an SPL system either but I'm more interested in SQ right now since that's the direction that I'm going in. 

Can anyone help me with this. I'll be bringing my car too by the way and I'm sure I'm not going to have much of anything new done, but I'll be there with it. Thanks all. Looking forward to it, as is my brother!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

OK guys I have been monitoring this thread for some time and I have trying to figure out a way to make it. Saturdays are usually busy and I have been closing for shows etc. I really can't afford to close my store any more Saturdays this year. So, I will propose this, If you guys want a place to meet I will be willing to lend my parking lot. Saturdays, most of the other businesses in my complex are closed so we have some room. I know you have already planned this meet, so if you want to we can schedule the next one at my place so just let me know what you guys want to do. I would really like to meet all of you guys. I am an old school cat, but like you I love music and cars. Anyone who would like to I will give you FREE RTA printout of your system to give you an idea of what you need to improve your sound. I would also like to extend to any DIY member a discount on system tuning in my shop. Our regular rate is 65. per hour and I will extend to any member the discounted rate of 45. per hour. I am also planning an SQ summit I plan to put on hopefully by the end of the year. I will have guest speakers and demo cars to listen to for all my clients as well as any DIY members.
Vince!
P.S.
the Scion XA will be on display if anyone would like a listen, and I will try and have the Mercedes we just did this past August on display as well. We installed the Focal Utopia 3-way components with 10 channels of Zapco digital reference amplification and processing...sounds sweet!
peace!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Vince. I actually know exactly where your shop is. My parents live in Vacaville, and I was looking around one day for shops down there while visiting. But I think you were closed when I came by. 

It is a pretty good size lot. Especially if noone else is open, there'd be a good amount of room for a lot of cars to get in there. And if I remember correctly there's parking within walking distance too. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> extended rails for the drivers seat


if i were a judge, id say the seats must be in a location where driving is possible. 

if we can move seat location for judging there is nothing to stop a person building a system in a semi truck and having the seats 20 feet back.


which negates the need for thoughtful speaker placement and tuning.

imo.


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

You can put me down as a maybe. I just moved back to the Bay Area so if my car gets here anytime soon, I am good!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> if i were a judge, id say the seats must be in a location where driving is possible.
> 
> if we can move seat location for judging there is nothing to stop a person building a system in a semi truck and having the seats 20 feet back.
> 
> ...


Some people go that extra mile; I thought I was sitting in the trunk of the car.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Turns out my kids soccer games will all be done early AM on that date, so I can prob. join you guys for at least a bit.
> But this is the LAST time I'm driving out to Alameda to see guys who live shorter distance than that to me.
> Thanks for organizing again, Anthony!


I will be there also, but I agree with the drive...next one needs to be in Chico


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I will be there also, but I agree with the drive...next one needs to be in Chico


That would be fun. Lunch at the Sierra Nevada brewery! 

Also, thanks to Vince for volunteering to host a meet. I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> so Ill be at work..... driving back from vegas.... does that count?


Coming back from SEMA no doubt. How was the West Coast Regional IASCA event? Wish I could of gone. 

I've done two IASCA events this past year, man talking about stepping up your game. 

I think I'll be at this meet. 

Let me see if I can get KINGSUV to come out.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

godfathr said:


> _snip_


Hey that sounds great. The majority meets have been in the south bay in the past 9 years but recently started moving up north to accomodate guys from the easy bay and beyond. I wouldn't mind doing it at your place as long as we could get everyone to be okay with it. Thank you for the offer, it's greatly appreciated. We'll definitely consider it next time.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

BTW, a couple of guys were wondering why a mod doesn't even have a car or a system, I had given my Accord to my brother back in May when his car broke down. Me and my wife figured that we do not need 2 cars in San Francisco, which is why I didn't have a problem in giving it away. Those who have know me over the years, have seen and listen to at least 5 of my set ups in 2 different vehicles. During those years, I have volunteered and help others build their set ups as well. I just had to get that out in the open. 

And for the record, Bing, I haven't started the install yet... LOL... I will finish it for next week though.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Hey is there a chance someone could bring an RTA setup to the meet? I'd really like to EQ my truck to flat and have that setting as a baseline, but I've never used one of these setups and it would be great to see it done in person. Of course it'd be great if we could do it on the DQXS/DDC in my truck to demo the procedure for people who are interested, but I'd be happy just to see it done period. I'm really not sure as to how involved that procedure would be, so if it's beyond the scope of this meet then that's alright too. Thanks. Zac.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh boy this is gonna be good anthony lol...


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Hehe that's what I thought.  Looks like it's not gonna be that easy.. oh well worth a shot, but I'll be happy just to hear some systems anyway.  

EDIT: I just noticed they're doing a tweek and tune meet down in So Cal. Maybe there would be some interest in a get-together like that up here, maybe in the Sacramento area... I guess we can talk about that next week.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

zacjones99 said:


> Hehe that's what I thought.  Looks like it's not gonna be that easy.. oh well worth a shot, but I'll be happy just to hear some systems anyway.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed they're doing a tweak and tune meet down in So Cal. Maybe there would be some interest in a get-together like that up here, maybe in the Sacramento area... I guess we can talk about that next week.


You're welcome to come on down to So. Cal.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> You're welcome to come on down to So. Cal.


Not until after you get up here for a meet big guy.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday. And you best get off your butt and get that install finished Anthony!!! LOL!


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Is having a major rats nest in the trunk with two gorilla looking 15's starring at the mess considered a working system if it plays :laugh:

As usual my trunk looks like a drunk hooker tweaker installed it but hey I did it after work and was piss tired but I had to get it working for you guys haha. Now I do not have any time to or tools to make a false floor but I don't think I will finish this one I may downgrade to less amps. I think I have too many at the moment.

P.S anyone want to buy a SS Rubicon 502 or PG bass cube?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Not until after you get up here for a meet big guy.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday. And you best get off your butt and get that install finished Anthony!!! LOL!


I was at Marv's BBQ  What happened to you?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I was at Marv's BBQ  What happened to you?


Was on a business trip out of the country during the BBQ.  I was looking forward to hanging out with you at the BBQ.

Rob, yeah that counts as a working system. My amp rack probably looks every bit as bad as yours does right now. I just threw everything back in my car so I could audition that new sub and to have a working system for the meet. Then it's all coming back out again so I can re-route all the wiring in the car.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> You're welcome to come on down to So. Cal.


Thanks for the invite, and I did think about coming down, but my truck is such a guzzling POS that for the amount it would cost in gas to get down there and back I could probably get it professionally tuned by Godfathr AND have enough left over to buy a full RTA setup! :laugh:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone want to buy a nice sub amp on saturday?

ill bring it, and it will save me shipping it 

$100? (cash)

yes you can test it.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/67844-p-g-xenon-x600-1-fs-ft.html


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow!!!! Smokin' deal on that amp Luke!! As per usual, you offer a great deal to your local DIY crew. If it were a beefy 2 channel I'd try to work out a trade with you.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i say we go for a title bout, 5 rds! on that amp! woo woo! lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i say we go for a title bout, 5 rds! on that amp! woo woo! lol


Do I get to compete?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i say we go for a title bout, 5 rds! on that amp! woo woo! lol





Boostedrex said:


> Do I get to compete?


**** off you can have the amp free.



Boostedrex said:


> Wow!!!! Smokin' deal on that amp Luke!! As per usual, you offer a great deal to your local DIY crew. If it were a beefy 2 channel I'd try to work out a trade with you.


if your thinking midbass duty, run it mono and have wikid powerful midbass (350 rms per driver)

and no, below 400 hz no-one will know its mono


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I hope everything in the first post makes sense. 

We meet at the plaza at 11:00am. Eat and wait for people. Then head out to the base at around 12:50pm. Set up a meeting place at 1:00pm.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone want a working but slightly crumpled cone diymaR12? cheep?

ill bring it.


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Any chance I can hitch a ride with someone coming from SJ? Just moved back to San Jose and my car has not yet arrived, unfortunately.

Will buy your lunch! 

Thanks.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Luke, I don't know if I buy the whole mono midbass idea. Granted my midbass passband is only 80-250Hz, but still. Something just strikes me as odd about that. Want to trade that Xenon for an old school Xtant 404m? If I can be convinced that mono midbass wouldn't sound like poo that is.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Luke, I don't know if I buy the whole mono midbass idea. Granted my midbass passband is only 80-250Hz, but still. Something just strikes me as odd about that. Want to trade that Xenon for an old school Xtant 404m? If I can be convinced that mono midbass wouldn't sound like poo that is.


I read that Frequencies below 120Hz are non directional.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Non-directional I'll agree with. But what has me worried are PLD's that won't be able to be fixed via T/A if I'm running in mono. I think I'll stick to stereo midbass.  Shame as I really want/need more than this measly 200 watts per midbass. LOL!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Shame as I really *want*/need more than this measly 200 watts per midbass. LOL!!


:daisy:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> :daisy:


Not to worry though, my headroom needs will be met as soon as my new amps arrive from Vegas.  Capable of delivering over 50 amps per channel into an 8 ohm load...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Not to worry though, my headroom needs will be met as soon as my new amps arrive from Vegas.  Capable of delivering over 50 amps per channel into an 8 ohm load...


how many watts that translate to?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> how many watts that translate to?


I'll have to find the formula for that. I have it written down in my home brew "audio cookbook" that I've been compiling over the years.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> how many watts that translate to?


I'm curious as well and are we talking Class A/B?


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Not to worry though, my headroom needs will be met as soon as my new amps arrive from Vegas.  Capable of delivering over 50 amps per channel into an 8 ohm load...


What happened to the Zuki Eleets?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm curious as well and are we talking Class A/B?


But of course. You won't find that class D crap in my car.  You know I don't care for those. I do like the class G/H stuff that's floating around now though. My temp sub amp is a class G/H and it's a MONSTER!



mSaLL150 said:


> What happened to the Zuki Eleets?


They're still here. And the new amps will share that same name plate.  Zuki is based out of Vegas.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I will be there...Looking forward to it!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> They're still here. And the new amps will share that same name plate.  Zuki is based out of Vegas.


Ah. Well if you plan to take out the Eleets (or one of them) then we should talk.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I only have non-Zuki amps in the car right now because my new ones aren't built yet. Well, I still have 1 Zuki in the car. It's powering my dash pods.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

starting to look for the rash of "sorry guys, cant make it" posts to come in 

i hope that doesnt happen!

i am still debating on whether to go at 11 or 1...just been so tired lately so it may be nice to sleep in, but if the wifes gotta go in early for overtime, i will go meet you guys at 11.

i will be bringing the impala guy with me 

b


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Who ever shows up, shows up...I'm making the 6 hr round trip, so hope at least a half dozen or so show up...

I've made a few changes since regionals I'd like feedback on and I want to add 4 g from alt. for more power and 1/0 alt. ground. I think I have the process down, but would like some feedback.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi guys. New person here. I'll be attending per Bing's invite :]


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

up2late said:


> Any chance I can hitch a ride with someone coming from SJ? Just moved back to San Jose and my car has not yet arrived, unfortunately.
> 
> Will buy your lunch!
> 
> Thanks.


if you can get to santa cruz ill take ya.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> starting to look for the rash of "sorry guys, cant make it" posts to come in
> 
> i hope that doesnt happen!
> 
> ...


california folk always run late, best to show up @ 12-25


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mike, check to make sure your car's electrical system isnt sensitive to the alternator power cable switch. the reason i didnt do it on my own car and many of hte newer cars, is that a few of them are sensitive to changes like this and can cause problems.

not sure why, but someone i know i think changed the cable on his VW, and shifting problems occured and was told that was the cause...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there! Looking forward to this meet as I haven't seen any of you guys in quite some time now. I'll apologize in advance for my car only being partially finished and VERY partially tuned. But it is a fully functioning system so I'll have Anthony beat. LOL!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

reading pwns me,

i thought MARINA was 45 minutes south of me, where marvs annual meet is

didnt realize this meet is where it is until just now re looking at the map.

gona have to think about it, ive got some commitments sat morning that will make time an issue. 

im back to 50/50 % appearance.,


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> reading pwns me,
> 
> i thought MARINA was 45 minutes south of me, where marvs annual meet is
> 
> ...


That makes me sad panda Luke. You better show up meng.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> That makes me sad panda Luke. You better show up meng.


panda?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok boys and girls I'm gonna need some input on mine. System is in the works as some of you may know. But I just installed my tweeter and midrange pods last night. Looking forward to some feedback from you guys. Not hooked up yet because I don't have my prossesor installled yet, but the install is done to that point. Be nice to have the input! Looking forward to meeting you all as 
well!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Will things be up and running by tomorrow Scooter?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Unfortunately not. Not at that point yet in the install. Just a project in the overal scheme that's done. Hoping to get input is all.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool. I look forward to seeing how things are coming along.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> starting to look for the rash of "sorry guys, cant make it" posts to come in


Sorry guys can't make it. I was really looking forward to coming, but somebody just called in sick for a double on Saturday. That's 16hrs of overtime I just can't pass up right now, especially after spending $600 on car audio last month much to my wife's dismay. :whip:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

And so it begins!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> And so it begins!


Maybe i'll be the saving grace...will people still be around at about 3-3:30pm? I get off between 2 and 2:30 and its about an hour drive for me...Probably not worth it being that late.

Oh, and I was curious as to what you did to your other Eleets 4 channels. If they are just laying around I wouldn't mind swooping one off ya.


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

cancelled on an event in colusa so i can check out some of the cars/sounds this weekend.
looking foward to meeting ya all...and checking out some rides..
the trip to alameda will be the farthest ive driven my car since its been road worthy ( worked on it for 5 yrs in the garage):
had to replace all the seals in the rearend last week(had a small oli leak)..and fixed the 700r4 tranny so it woild shift properlly witout a computer..(pain in the ass)
still dont have the sounds installed YET..so ill be looking for ideas on install?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

THAT'S FREAKIN HAWTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

thank you sir 
im nervous about the road trip..yikes!!!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

troytag said:


>


wow, nice looking car, not sure id drive it in the rain?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

still havent taken care of the seal yet troy?  we will do some more brainstorm tommorow on the layout, the 96 impala ss will be following me up so you can check that one out 

btw guys, troy's car looks even hotter in person...


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

any water on the street and it stays in the garage...ill check the weather tomorrow am. any chance of rain is a nooo go...i pour concrete for a living so i got weather.com/weatherbug on my favorites..
its a driver, not a trailer queen, but ill baby it for awhile...


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Crap, got some medical stuff going on....Doc says no go On the good side, got plenty of car projects to keep me busy...

Have fun guys...next time


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I am still good, was gonna drive solo but my co worker he is 63 yes 63 overheard me talking to my boss about asking for Saturday off. He got curious about what we do with audio equipment so i told him to just come down with me. So he is coming with me he is just curious how can music sound better than stock lol. I hope to get him a few demos so he can hear the difference hehe.

He is real cool for an old guy swears and everything lol. He likes classic rock Eagles, Pink Floyd etc so if anyone has some he can demo that would be sweet. I hope to get him to understand why my cars trunk looks like it does.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Total Travel Estimates: 1 hour 25 minutes / 72.96 mile

why panda?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

troy, should come down in another car just to hang out. it says partly cloudy tommorow in alameda, but i think it may rain tonite. 

Mike, take care of your health first!


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

ill be the guy with a LARGE cup of coffee and huge smile...
ill be there...
im on a mission to LEARN!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I second that Troy! I'm in for the lessons and learning as well. In the middle of my project but like my wife says, "it's a never ending hobby!" I'm excited to do this. My first meet!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

been so insanely busy lately, havent had a restful weekend in over a month. so gonna sleep in a bit tommorow, will go right to the meet itself, see you guys around 1pm 

b


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I was going to figure out showing up, but I have to take my daughter to the Bruce-Mahoney Game at Kezar tomorrow.

Maybe next time...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> been so insanely busy lately, havent had a restful weekend in over a month. so gonna sleep in a bit tommorow, will go right to the meet itself, see you guys around 1pm
> 
> b


I need to take some sleeping in lessons from you Bing!! My idea of sleeping in is 8-9 a.m. LOL! I know, I live a sad life apparently.

Zach


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow sleeping in til 8 or 9. That would be great! 630 is about it for me. With a 3 year old and an almost 5 year old that neither like to sleep in, it's fun for sure! See you guys this afternoon!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I'm about to hit the road to do breakfast with the family, then pick up my brother, and then head to the yay area! Issues: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DRIVE SO I KNOW HOW TO MEET UP WITH YOU GUYS!!! This is my first meet ever and I don't know what any of you drive or anything. I know there are a bunch of restaurants at where we're meeting for lunch, check that it was said there are, but is everyone meeting at one particular place or scattering and then gathering right before we head over to the meet. I have my "Crackberry" so I can get responses! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!

EDIT: Forgot to mention what I'm in. 2006 Civic EX 4dr sedan. Here's a pic!!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Ok I'm about to hit the road to do breakfast with the family, then pick up my brother, and then head to the yay area! Issues: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DRIVE SO I KNOW HOW TO MEET UP WITH YOU GUYS!!! This is my first meet ever and I don't know what any of you drive or anything. I know there are a bunch of restaurants at where we're meeting for lunch, check that it was said there are, but is everyone meeting at one particular place or scattering and then gathering right before we head over to the meet. I have my "Crackberry" so I can get responses! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention what I'm in. 2006 Civic EX 4dr sedan. Here's a pic!!


look for a small group of asians standing around some bling cars with no sound


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting everyone today.

Thanks again Bing!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> look for a small group of asians standing around some bling cars with no sound


Look hard because most of them won't be able to see over the roofs of the cars. LOL!!!!

I'll be the 6'2" goofy white guy driving the gold'ish Scion xB. I'm wearing a tan Fairtex t-shirt today as well. I just sent you a text message actually.

Zach

P.S. You coming out Luke??????


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

60ndown said:


> look for a small group of asians standing around some bling cars with no sound


you way too funny!!


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Wow sleeping in til 8 or 9. That would be great! 630 is about it for me. With a 3 year old and an almost 5 year old that neither like to sleep in, it's fun for sure! See you guys this afternoon!


im up at 6;00 am daily..rain or shine...
8 kids... 6 boys and 2 girls will do that to ya over time i guess..im down to 5 now so its all good!!:blush:
its 10:00 now..allready been to the gym and breakfast with the wife..
ready to pull the 60 out of the garage and give it the wipe down..i should be in alameda around noonish..bringing the wife and son number 3..he like the cars that go BOOM!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am up at 630 everyday. but the difference is, the past four weekends, i was up at 530 or 630 every saturday and sunday too lol.

sleeping in for me means up at 9...but i lied in bed to rest the sore muscles hehe

see you guys soon.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so luke you comin? i am strapping the parts to the octagon on my roof to set up for you and zack lol


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i was there










i was about to ktfo zach










but he got a little ghey on me so i tapped quickly











i think this is when zach realized he could eq in 4000-8000 hz instead of running his system without those frequencies ?












bout 15 cars showed










some very nice sounding ones and one particularly good looking one










i particularly enjoyed getting to talk to some folks i have known here for years but never had the opportunity to meet as marvs bbq is always soooooooo busy!

i had fun, 

thanks all...........


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Had a great time too folks. Thanks a bunch. My brain is EXPLODING right now with ideas and changes of designs etc. Oh it's gonna be a long night!!!!

Thanks to everyone for the information and the time! Much much appreciated!!!


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Was nice to get to meet some of you guys. Got some great ideas, got to hear some good systems and see some nice rides!


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice meeting you guys!


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

we all had a great time.weather was perfect..not too hot..not too windy..
thanks to everyone who let me listen to their systems.the impals s.s. was truely amazing...
it was good to put a face with those who answer all my newb questions..
this was my first meet of this kind..the wife and my 2 boys all had a good time..


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great to see everybody today. Thanks to all of you who came out. And thanks also to everyone who was nice enough to let me have a listen to your setup. 

To everyone who listened to my car, could you please post your impressions of my sub in this review thread. They can be good or bad, I just want to hear your honest thoughts of the sub so that others on this forum can start to form some ideas about the sub as it will be ready to start shipping soon. Here's a link to my thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/68653-stereo-integrity-bm-prototype.html


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Good to see both old faces and new, guys.

A few pictures I snapped:

alameda_2009_meet Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com

Didn't get too many pictures since I came a little later. But at least I showed up! (hint, hint Norcal crew... you know who you are!)

Thanks again to Anthony for setting the meet up.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow, you really did post all the pictures.  

Who's craptastic Scion was that? I bet that's the kind of guy who would have his RCA's switched on the tweeter channels. LOL!!!!!!!

Thanks especially for the tuning help that I got from Bing, Anthony, and John. The system was sounding much better when I made the drive home. Even with the "missing 4-8KHz" range Luke.  Haha.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Oh wow, you really did post all the pictures.
> 
> Who's craptastic Scion was that? I bet that's the kind of guy who would have his RCA's switched on the tweeter channels. LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks especially for the tuning help that I got from Bing, Anthony, and John. The system was sounding much better when I made the drive home. Even with the "missing 4-8KHz" range Luke.  Haha.


Yeah, I always post all the pictures because the reality is that everyone has a system that is a "work in progress".  Doesn't mean people shouldn't come, hang out, talk, share stories, get and give advice. That's what it's all about; the more the merrier! And just because it looks bad, doesn't mean it sounds bad. 

Remember I've been there too:
Build Pics of my DIY full-active system overhaul. Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com

Good to see you Zach and can't wait to finally see things when you get it all complete and cleaned up!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

sorry i couldnt make it guys.. unfortunately.. the shop that was working on my car was at SEMA the week before, so it was a no go for me. anyone down for a round two? lol i should be getting my car soon hopefully...


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

shinjohn said:


> Yeah, I always post all the pictures because the reality is that everyone has a system that is a "work in progress".  Doesn't mean people shouldn't come, hang out, talk, share stories, get and give advice. That's what it's all about; the more the merrier! And just because it looks bad, doesn't mean it sounds bad.
> 
> Remember I've been there too:
> Build Pics of my DIY full-active system overhaul. Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com
> ...


When you did your head unit and the c701 did you screw the housings together or how did you secure them? Do you have build pics of that? I'm going to do that in my civic now. You saw the W505 on saturday and I'm going to the P800PRS with a XDV-P6 below it for dvd player.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, nobody has anything to add to my review thread? Quit slacking and post your thoughts! LOL!

Scott, what prompted the change from the W505 to the P800PRS?

Zach


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wanted to downgrade on the head unit. There was a lot of reasons but mainly cause instead of going with the H701 I'm going to get the Bit One and if I don't have the controls from the Ai-Net there's not reason really to have alpine. I wanted to get rid of the dd. I was kind of tired of it. the only reason I bought it in the first place was because of the video, which I ended up putting screens in the headrests anyway so that doesn't matter now, i have it on blackout mode most of the time with the kids in the car, which is all the time, and there were other reasons, but mainly those. So i decided to get a smaller head unit and picked up the 800prs for, what I think, is a decent deal. I'm looking for the in dash 6 dics dvd unit right now. I'll end up with a format similar to shinjohn's. 

The midrane tweeter pods are coming out as well. GRRRRR. Found out there's not enough air space for the mid ranges. So I'll have to redesign and rebuild. 

I'll post a review right now! That was a great sounding sub!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

PM'd you about the midrange pods.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will give you a quick review zach.

when i first stepped into the Scion and started litsening, i was a bit miffed. Zach had told me that the rear subs were NOT on, yet the bass frequencies was extremely strong with great extension. and blended so well that i had no idea where it was coming from.

at first i thought for some odd reason the midbasses were somehow producing it, but a few tracks quickly suggested other wise. after a few more tracks, i still had no idea where the subwoofer is, asked zach, he confirmed the rear subs were not on. 

hmmm...

then he proceeded to pull out the 12" shallow sub in a TINY enclsoure under hte passenger seat, and my jaw sorta dropped. i have no idea waht hte internal volume is but its really tiny, .3 cubfeet net? if that? 

even after looking at the sub and knowing its there, going back to listening didnt change my impression. the bass blended really really well, and quite to my suprirse, extended quite well. it was slightly boomy i would say in the upper range, 60-100hz, but honestly, nothing a quick tough of EQ cant fix, and for such a large sub in such a small enclosure, i was blown away. 

again, i dont know much about this sub and have never used, seen, or heard it before, so i have no reason to talk it up other than giving my true impression...i really was willing to believe that he managed the subbass from his midbass speakers becuase it literally blended flawlessly and was fully upfront...

even with well tuned rear sub setups that really have good upfront bass, you can always immedaitely tell when a system have true upfront subwoofer. but most of hte time, the sub is of a small format and when you have some songs with extension, you can tell that fact, in my very quick listening test, i couldnt tell this at all...hence my confusion.

i would love to hear the car fully once its done Zach, perhaps you can swtich your front and rear subs back and forth for me to take a listen...so far, i am very impressed, loved to have the opportunity to play with one sometime 

b


okay, so now can i get one for free to play with? love to incorporate it into an install and give a full review


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Bing. I'm going to copy and paste that review over into my review thread. By the way, the box was .4 ft^3 net. 

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

u and your damn high chair seat! hahaha


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL!! Don't hate because my shortbus makes for a good install candidate.  With the way the BM is built you can pretty much have the rear of the basket touching the back wall of the box. So 3.75" deep box for a 12". Hmmmm, false floor heaven!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

scooter99 said:


> When you did your head unit and the c701 did you screw the housings together or how did you secure them? Do you have build pics of that? I'm going to do that in my civic now. You saw the W505 on saturday and I'm going to the P800PRS with a XDV-P6 below it for dvd player.


Sorry, don't have a picture but easy enough to describe.
I used the factory bracket and mounted the units directly to it. Had to drill some new holes, but piece of cake. Shouldn't be any reason you couldn't use your factory brackets to do the same.
GL!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok I'll for sure give it a try. Thanks!


----------

